# obchod potravinami



## Encolpius

Hello, I have thought the correct expression is obchod s potravinami. Which collocation would natives use? Which one is correct? Thanks. 

1) obchod s potravinami
2) obchod potravinami


----------



## Emys

Hi
Obchod s potravinami is a normal expression which means commerce or shop.
Obchod potravinami seams to me very obsolete, it means only the operation.


----------



## K.u.r.t

Obchod potravinami is the form that used to be used, it sounds classical. Arguably the Czech language institute considers this expression incorrect - I do not agree with that since it was the expression that was used most of the time until the Communism.
Obchod s potravinami tends to be used more these days.

If I were you I would go by your taste (and whether you want to sound modern or traditional).


----------



## jazyk

Původní  vazba ve starší češtině byla _obchod s něčím _podle toho, že obchodník se svým zbožím obcházel zákazníky: obcházel/chodil např. se stuhami. Později brusiči namítali, že jde o germanismus, a prosazovali _obchod něčím_


----------

